# Said goodbye to the family dog today



## cavman138 (Mar 22, 2011)

Unfortunately my dog's health had continued to decline in recent months and my parents decided that it was time. Hershey turned 13 last November and still never showed and age in her face, just a few white hairs. She has been around since I was in the 6th grade, over half of my life. She was a great dog and this is incredibly hard to deal with. I can take comfort in knowing that she is no longer in pain, but it just sucks to know that she won't be around anymore. My parents called me yesterday to come by and see her, so I went by last night when I got out of class. I could tell she was in pain, but I hated to leave her. At least she gave me a few tail wags when I came in.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 22, 2011)

Caveman -- I am so sorry for your loss. Anyone who knows me, knows I love dogs more than most people, please know that my thoughts are with you and my heart grieves for your loss of Hershey.

Michael


----------



## perchin (Mar 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear.


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear it man.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 23, 2011)

Tough to lose an old friend. My condolences.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. But remember all dogs go to Heaven.


----------



## Brine (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear it cavman


----------



## fender66 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow....there's a lot of this going around right now. Sorry to hear this. Hope the void can be filled, (not replaced) with new love soon.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It is always hard when a friend is gone!


----------



## poolie (Mar 23, 2011)

Very sorry man. Dog's are called man's best friend for a reason.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate to hear that news. I hope you are holding up well. At least you know she is in pain no longer. It takes a while to get over it.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## one100grand (Mar 23, 2011)

Things like this are always rough. It's a constant reminder of the fragility of life and that our time here is fleeting. I am sure your positive memories of this friend will impact you over the course of the rest of your life. A good friend like this can never be replaced and you will always remember the funny things she did. Eventually the pain of this lost loved one will become the cherished memories celebrating her life.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Mar 23, 2011)

After I wiped the tears from my eyes I thought about my 8 mo old pup and how she has become a member of or family. I know that has to hurt and I'm truly sorry for the loss of a great friend.


----------



## dougdad (Mar 23, 2011)

Been there, lost my best bud of 15 years last summer, was tough to take him in to the vet for that shot, but he could not get up any more and would not eat. But I will do it again!


----------



## PAbdullah (Mar 24, 2011)

cavman,
Sad to hear. By the way, is your dog Kurzhaar? I've lost my own German shorthaired 6 years ago, due to an old age and cancer.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Keep your chin up and remember all the good times you had with her!!


----------



## batman (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss..Our dogs are getting up there in years too,I'm not looking toward that day..
Take care,.


----------



## Catarafter (Mar 25, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. As a veterinarian I see people go through making these difficult decisions on a regular basis. It is not a fun part of the job. There is little we can say to make this difficult time easier for you.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 26, 2011)

Catarafter said:


> I am very sorry for your loss. As a veterinarian I see people go through making these difficult decisions on a regular basis. It is not a fun part of the job. There is little we can say to make this difficult time easier for you.



Good to have a resident Vet on board. We always have questions about our "fishin' buddies" and "big sweeeeetys". :LOL2:


----------



## Lazysob (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't Weep for Me

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep. 
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glint on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn rain. 

When you wake in the morning hush,
I am the swift, uplifting rush 
Of quiet birds in circling flight.
I am the soft starlight at night. 

Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am not there, I do not sleep.
(Do not stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there, I did not die!).


----------



## raven174us (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------

